# Waterfall Type Shower Head



## Lost (Sep 24, 2005)

Does any one have these and do you like them? I want to get one but want some opinions first


----------



## Kitten (Sep 24, 2005)

My hubby put one in and I love ours! Would not ever want to shower w/o it My daughter wants one in br now so we are off to buy another one


----------



## newhome4me (Sep 24, 2005)

I have one in my master bath and absolutely love it!  I would highly recommend it to anyone looking for a new shower head.


----------



## fixitright (Sep 24, 2005)

My wife has mentioned a time or two that she'd like one of those shower heads.  Where do you buy them and how much are they?


----------

